# BSOD



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

I am getting the "blue screen of death". How do I fix that? It is on Windows 10.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

What is the error code on the Blue screen? You can find by clicking the start button, click the control panel(or type it in the box and hit enter) , click on "performance and maintenance" , click on "administative tools" , click on "computer management" , find "event viewer" and click it. Post the error code here on the forum.


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

I clicked event viewer but where do I find the error code?


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

Any help?


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sure. Just left click on "file Explorer" . Right click on "This PC' . Left click "Advanced system settings" . Left click the "Advanced" tab. Left click the "settings" button under startup and recovery. Uncheck the box "Automatically Restart" under system failure and left click "OK" . Now your PC will not restart on a blue screen and you will have time to write the code down.


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

I am at the desk top. The blue screen doesn't happen right when I power up the computer, it happens when I go to play an online game like Mine Craft. How do I find the code that you need after I click on event viewer?


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

the code I found is 0xc000000f


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ok. This can be a few things. BCD is corrupted, file system is corrupted or a faulty HDD cable. Do you have a Windows 10 disk or usb with Windows 10 on it? Or if you know how to get to command prompt from bootup, type this command:
bootrec.exe (if booted up to the desktop...type Command Prompt in the search box (don't hit enter) right click on the blue area above that pops up that says "Command Prompt" click "run as administrator") then type the command : bootrec.exe

Oops just read the post you posted before this last one. If this is happening when you are online and booted up then the info I got from that code is that it is most likely a faulty hard drive sata cable. If you have another one, replace it. If not, unplug both ends and re-plug it. If you have any canned air, it would be smart to blow out the sata port on the motherboard and also the sata port on the back of the hard drive before pluggin it back in.


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't have Windows 10 disk or usb with Windows 10 on it. Are you a tech on this site?


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

You don't need a Windows 10 disk if you can get booted up to the desktop. Just run the command prompt command (as administrator) and if the BCD is bad, it will try to fix it. It won't hurt your PC. https://appuals.com/how-to-fix-boot-error-0xc000000f/


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

If you ever get in a situation where you can't boot up to the desktop, you are going to need a copy of Windows 10 to fix a lot of situations. Since it is "free" , I recommend you get an 8gb flash drive and download a copy. https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

I need detailed instructions.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Type CMD in the search box (don't hit enter) ...right click on the blue area that pops up above that says "Command Prompt". Select "run as administrator" . Click "OK" on the box that pops up. Type "bootrec.exe" without the quotes (hit enter)


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

On the unplugging and re-pluggin the sata cables on the hard drive and motherboard...



 This video should help you figure it out. You don't need to unplug the power connectors. The sata cable is the smaller one. Make sure to re-plug it in the same spot it was before (on the motherboard there will be a few sata connectors...so keep track of which one it is in and put it back in the same place) Make sure the computer is totally off and unplugged. Push the power button on the computer to drain any excess power. Touch the case before reaching inside to ground yourself. Static electricity can cause problems in the computer. If you don't feel you can do this, let a certified PC technician do it for you.


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

So unplugging the sata cable and re plugging it in will stop a blue screen?


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

The information available for that blue screen error code says that it can be a faulty hard drive cable as one of the possible reasons. I gave you the info already. You can search for it online and read what it says.


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

Okay, I will get into the computer and remove the plug and re plug it back in and get back to you.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You cannot run bootrec commands within Windows. It can lonely be used in Windows recovery environment. 

Please perform the following to upload your minidump files for analysis. 

Click on Start menu
Type in command
Right click on Command Prompt in list and select Run as Administrator
Copy and Paste the command below into the command console
Compress the files to a .zip file
Upload the the minidump files from your desktop

copy %SystemRoot%\minidump\*.dmp "%USERPROFILE%\Desktop\"


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

dckeks said:


> You cannot run bootrec commands within Windows. It can lonely be used in Windows recovery environment.


Dckeks knows lots of things that I forget. My apologies. You will need a Windows disk or USB flash drive with Windows on it to run bootrec.exe Dckeks is correct. Here, again, is the link you need to go to to download Windows 10 https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 (remember , you need a usb flash drive with at least 8 gb) Here is an instructional video on how to install it.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

This error is often related to bad hard drive so I would also recommend running the Long Test with Seatools

Use Seagate Seatools for Windows if you are able to still access Windows. 
https://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/seatools/seatools-win-master/

Use Seagate Seatools for DOS (free) if you cannot get into Windows. This will require creating a bootable USB or disc to run the tool. http://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/seatools/seatools-dos-master/


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

okay


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

dckeks said:


> This error is often related to bad hard drive so I would also recommend running the Long Test with Seatools
> 
> Use Seagate Seatools for Windows if you are able to still access Windows.
> https://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/seatools/seatools-win-master/
> ...


Seems like it is solved now. Thank you.


----------

